# native plant



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I found a interesting native plant. i've seen it everywhere. It floats on the top, it roots in the bottem, and I've seen is growing on land on like "gravel islands" in the middle of our creak. I finally just grabbed a floating bunch of it today. It's in a cup with some water and I'll add a few pennies(so the copper kills the inverts). After this quarentine can I add it to my White cloud tank?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Pic of the plant?


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

getting to it


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

Here's some quick pics


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

I think it's Water Sprite. Or atleast it is Very similar. If you don't live in a tropical area there is a possibility it will die. Since from cold water to tropical might kill it. Since it was never ment to live in coldwater. (unless my guess is correct and it is water sprite). It's like puting a goldfish in an 80*F tank.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

It thrives in summer and winter, it seems like a hardy plant. I collected this sample in water under 40 degrees F. Though i notice it in greater abundence during spring. It's always in clumps in the water or it grows and spreads outward towards water if i find in on land.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

hmmm...have that around here too and it actually grows half in water and half on s****....and the wierd part is tha tim in WI lol.

Also cheseboy, some goldfish actually do come from warm climates so when yuo say "goldfish" it's kind of a stereotype lol.

The pennies may do more harm than good for your plants too. Plants are very weak when it comes to copper. I would just dip the plants in hot water for a few minutes and quarantine the plants for a bit. Good idea though on not putting them in right away. Back when I first started keeping fish I did get osme plants and put them in my tank and I got a bunch of nasty little critters in my tank....


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

the pennies were a quick solution to get rid of unwanted pests, after a few hour they were removed and the water was changed. i added the plants to a small tank shortly afterward, upon seeing nothing on them, they were moved to the whie cloud tank . If they don't work out I'll feed them to my snail(if I buy a cana that is)


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

By the way, it has a central point that contains the most roots, sould i bury this in the gravel, or can it remain free floating? My minnows seem to like darting in and out of the floating island. Though I'd really like a plant in my gravel o put out runners and give a natural feel, maybe i'll get some more. There's TONS down the street in the creek


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I just googled water sprite from what i've seen this is not water sprite, sorry for these repeating posts


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Nope, not water sprite.

Anyway, yes, by all means , go ahead and plant the rootball. The stuff will take off like crazy soon enough, and you'll have plenty to let float in no time.

The pennies weren't too bad an idea, but not all that great either, but certainly better than putting them in hot water. A quick saltwater dip or a soak in permanganate will work fast & effectively, allowing ready planting after a good rinse.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

thanx TOS, I'll go pick up some more later


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

WOW, it's already grown alot in my tank. I left it floating and it's given off runners already. Another thing that amazed me was that a little 4 leaved section fell off of the plant and today I looked at it and now there are 8 leaves and it's starting to get roots in a tank with nothing in it to support growth!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Well people I'm back from my tournment and it looks like a ludwigia, maybe palustris.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

W/e it is i like it, it's already grow almost 20" across from a original like 14". Soon I'll add some to the gravel . I've never kept a live plant, besides lots of algea lol


----------

